# Trouble finding 544 exhaust



## Farmboy (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Folks, I'm having real trouble locating the correct exhaust for my 1990 Hymer 544 on a Fiat Ducato (Talbot). It's a LHD and has a 65mm ish bore exhaust at the moment (not for long as it's falling apart) which climbs over the brake rods in the centre and kicks out of the LH side. I've been told a more normal 45mm bore will fit at the engine end and it can exit out of the RH side with a small extension to clear the body but Exhaust dealers seem reluctant to say which is the correct exhaust to start with. Has anyone had a similar experience and if so how was it resolved and by who. 
Many thanks


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

As far as the motor trade and exhaust manufactures are concerned an Exhaust for a specific Motorhome will not be listed in any of the parts list ,as each converter will specify different legnths and outlet points, using only the front pipe and maybe the 1st box afer that its anyones guess, you would be better off contacting a stainless exhuast supplyer who will make one to you old pattern aprox twice the price and ten times longer lasting
only Hymer may have a supplyer 
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi there
These guys may be worth a call, never used them personally so cannot recommend, but worth a call anyway?
http://www.gds-exhausts.com/

Keith


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*re Exhaust*

WE had the same problem with our B694, 1990 model LHD of course - so we had a stainless fitted by Longlife who have a few outlets across the country. The one we used was in Gloucestershire and when we dropped off the van we were even offered a courtesy car for the time we had to wait!! If you wish to have more information, let me know and I will go to the van and check the address etc. The great thing is knowing that we will not have to replace it for years and having a guarantee of six years! The exhaust note is great too!!

Sundial


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Re Exhaust*



The company is "www.longlife.co.uk". If you search "Base Vehicle Forum" and put Exhaust into the search window you will find my original post. Best of luck!!

Sundial


----------

